# Anyone know anything about Pampered Poodles and Doodles



## lchinitz

Anyone with experience with this breeder in Georgia?

Thanks!


----------



## brownlikewoah

no personal experience, but it doesn't look good to me. No reputable breeder would breed poodles as well as doodles, majority of poodle breeders despise doodles. They must be making a lot of money off those puppies! If you look at all the litters they're expecting between their poodles and various doodles there's like 7 or something. I also didn't see pedigrees listed anywhere on their site. Hopefully someone on here can point you to a decent breeder in your area.


----------



## petitpie

Look at the breeder referral in GA and AL on Poodle Club of America website.


----------



## liljaker

Agreed. If you are looking for a poodle breeder, do that. Don't look at breeders who use their poodles to create designer dogs, unless that is what you want.


----------



## cavon

agreed. Just the name is a big enough warning.


----------



## itzfoxfire58

I would be scared to get a Poodle from them how do you know the poodle you are getting is not a Doodle. I would look for a site were they strictly breed poodles, just my opinion.


----------



## Grey ember

*Yes I do*

I am purchasing a moyen poodle from this site. I have researched several sites. I do have pedigrees and I am very impressed by the woman who is raising them. Furthermore she does not line breed which was very important to me. She tests her poodles for personality and helps you match the personality for your situation. The doodles are entirely separate from the moyen(small size standard) poodle. My puppy looks great and I am not looking for a huge standard like I owned before who was the product of line breeding, etc. He had great papers and good lineage but was very much inbred and he and I paid a terrible price for that. I don't think one should comment negatively about a breeder unless you have dealt with them or have factual information that is negative about them.


----------



## cavon

Grey ember, First of all, please accept my sincere condolences at the loss of your parti poodle. I hate to hear of anyone losing their beloved pet.

The thing that you have to remember is that this is a poode forum and doodles are designer mutts. Most purebred poodle owners hate the fact that they even exist. They are not a recognized breed and they are being sold for incredible prices as having the temperament and hypo-allergenic quality of poodles. This simply is not the case and unfortunately many of them are ending up in rescues. 

For those kind hearted people that rescue a doodle, or any other animal for that matter, God bless them. They are taking creatures that have been tossed aside and giving them a chance at a good life.

I don't believe that you will find much approval of poodle breeders that take part in the breeding of doodles because there is no standard to meet and one could argue that this is a simply a cash grab.

Also, I would question that you are being told that you could buy a moyen poodle from this breeder. There are only three recognized sizes of poodles in North America, Standard, Miniature and Toy. You will not buy a poodle from this breeder with CKC or AKC papaers that show that it has been registered as Moyen or Klien.

Please research and make sure that you kow what you are buying, I would hate for you to have another disappointment


----------



## LegalEagle

Is it possible that she got European breeding stock for her moyens? In that case, it might not be dishonest to describe them as such, even if they must be registered in the US as either minis or standards.

I do have a piece of advice for the OP - get all the health testing records, pedigrees, etc. BEFORE you pay a deposit, whether you go with this breeder or another one. On a website, it's easy to do a bait and switch. When you get the records, make sure the dam and sire were over two years old when the testing was done. Keep us posted about your search!


----------



## LegalEagle

Also, ask specifically, and in writing, about socialization. Take a look at the Versatility in Poodles website for an idea of best practices among breeders. I got a puppy that was almost completely unsocialized. Big mistake! So be careful. Also, when you go to see a litter, if any puppies back away from you, RUN don't walk out of there. You're dealing with an irresponsible breeder. Hope this stuff helps.


----------



## LEUllman

Grey ember said:


> I am purchasing a moyen poodle from this site.


You might end up with a moyen-_sized_ poodle, but unless the breeder has been busy importing actual Moyens from overseas -- meaning poodles bred from a line of actual moyen-registered parents -- what you are getting is either a small standard or a big mini. My mini boy Beau is oversize at almost 17", but because both of his parents are minis, that's what he is, too -- he's not a standard, much less a moyen, even if his size might fall into those categories.

Caveat emptor!

(Note that I think 16-20" is a perfect size, and I sincerely wish we had an actual, fourth size category here in the US. Also, I think there may even be breeders who have imported moyens to the US. I just have my doubts this is one of them. I'd want to see proof. Lacking that, the term "moyen" is being misused.)


----------



## liljaker

Hey, you know what they say, "you can lead a horse to water, but......"

Good luck on whatever you decide.


----------



## Grey ember

*Puppy*

I fully know that Moyen/Klein is not a breed size standard in US...They are recognized as a breed in Europe as well as partis. Some day that will happen here in US...we always lag behind Europe...sophistication I guess. Anyway, if I want to pay for a full registration they would just be standard poodles...and could compete in agility competitions in the case of Moyen's because of size and in partis because of piebald gene color...But for me Who cares...I am more interested in line breeding, inbreeding, coi's on the pedigree. I have a dead seven year old dog to show me the importance of those items as well as thousands of dollars of health expense. So I have done the research to determine what to look for in a pedigree no matter what the breed. A small standard ( who is bred to be small) fits my needs, as long as I have a breeder who doesn't line breed with a clean pedigree on parents for three to five generations. In the end no one knows...but sometimes we look for the wrong things to predict a healthy dog. Puppy testing is a great benefit...I will post pics of my new puppy and info about his personality...and could we please leave horses out of it...lol...


----------



## Grey ember

*puppy*

...Certainly you don't want a F1 cross between a mini and a standard to get the Moyen...but I am sure somewhere back that is how they arose..as well as the minatures and toys...they had to come from somewhere...


----------



## Chagall's mom

Grey ember said:


> ...and could we please leave horses out of it...lol...


Believe it or not, all we really want "left out of it" is any disappointment or heartache for any future poodle owners. I truly meant that. Good luck to you.


----------



## liljaker

Well, the GOOD news is based on the website you should be very comfortable that you will be getting a poodle with a wonderful temperment......based on what the website says, and I am sure temperment is as important as size to you!
:
'Same great personality as the goldendoodle, which is where the goldendoodle gets its great personality from."


----------



## 3dogs

The OP asked for opinions on this site. All we have to go on is what is on the website. Here is my 2cents- I will never ever, ever, ever, ever support a person who intentionally breeds mixed breeds for $$$$$. I will rescue which 4 of my dogs are, I will support a good breeder that does health testing, does something with their dogs other than just breed them, has limited # of dogs & limits their breeding program.


My personal problem with this website are
1. Breed mixed breed dogs for no reason except to breed 
2. Does nothing with the dogs (at least nothing stated on their website) except breed
3. Have at least 7itters on the ground or just about too
4. Personally just too many dogs

On the plus side
1. Some health testing done on the "retired" sire/dam page but I think those dogs will be bred just in a guardian home. Would like to see more like Addison & SA testing since these do run through the Spoo lines.

2. Dogs look well maintained coat wise

Again we can only go by what is stated on their website. We can only give personal opinion as to what we like & don't like. What I am looking for in a breeder may be completely different than somebody else. I have a Rescue Spoo, a BYB OT from a client of mine & a toy poodle from a fellow competition groomer that is a hobby breeder.


----------



## cavon

*except that....*



liljaker said:


> Well, the GOOD news is based on the website you should be very comfortable that you will be getting a poodle with a wonderful temperment......based on what the website says, and I am sure temperment is as important as size to you!
> :
> 'Same great personality as the goldendoodle, which is where the goldendoodle gets its great personality from."


goldendoodles and/or labradoodles are not known for their great temperaments. I'm not saying that some of them don't have a great temperaments, I have met some that do, but I have met so many more whose owners have asked me, "how did you get your poodle to be so calm and behave so well?? I was told my (insert breed)doodle would be just like that, but it's not and I don't know what to do."

Well, my big boy - who has a white patch and is therefore considered a parti - has been in training since he was old enough to have his shots and I work with him on a daily basis.

In my own neighbourhood, a woman that met my Finnegan as a pup and watched him grow purchased a goldendoodle last summer. I ran into her on one of our walks and out of politeness, I said, what a cute puppy. I say out of politeness, because it was really not a good looking dog. It was red, but had wiry hair, pink - not even liver - pigment and amber eyes.

I had to ask her what breed it was because it didn't look like anything that I had ever seen. She said to me, "I just loved your boy so much and I wanted a dog just like him, so I decided to get this goldendoodle because it was the same colour. I have been so disappointed because he sheds unbelievably and I just can't train him. I thought he would be just like Finnegan!"

I just tried to be positive and tell her that he was still young and that I had to work for a long time to get Finnegan to be calm. She was very distressed and said, "but when I saw you and Finnegan walking when he was a pup he walked so well."

I just told her to keep working at it and she said that she was losing patience. I couldn't help but wonder at her statement that she wanted a dog just like Finnegan and wonder why she just didn't look for red poodle breeders. There are several in the GTA area. She never even asked me where I got Finnegan.


----------



## liljaker

Disclaimer: My posting above referencing temperment took the quoted statement right off of the web site in question.


----------



## 3dogs

I liked that statement too. I wonder then why mix the breeds at all. All the cancer that plagues the Goldens why would I mix that breed. My parents 2 Goldens died at 5 & 8 years of age due to cancers. Lucky for those girls they were adopted from rescue & had a good life until cancer killed them.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Most standard poodles I groom are well behaved and pretty calm..... Doodles *shudder*.... They are krraazzy!!! At least Most of them are that come thru the salon. I prefer not to groom them at all... Or I would charge an outrages price for them to make it worth it. It doesn't help that the owners won't rush them nor want them shaved either. That saddens me as some are sooo used to the repeated dematting that they don't make much of a fuss. But alas my hands can't tolerate such abuse either and it's either shave time or someone else can destroy their hands. Most std poo owners are fine with shorter trims if the dogs are matted


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker

I have an idea. I think the PCA needs to hire a PR agency to "fix" and reset the public's stereotype of a Poodle. I think it's image, perception, etc. The poodle gets a bad rap for sure. Case in point, I stopped at Starbucks on my way to the train...ordered my coffee from this very upbeat young man, who eagerly asked if there was anything else he could do for me. "Well," I said jokingly, how about heading to Evanston to walk my dog for me?" jokingly, he sure, what kind of dog do you have....to which I replied, "a poodle".....he made a face, and said, well I don't think so. I said what's wrong with a poodle? He said "I like real dogs, GSDs, golden retrievers, etc

Sad really.


----------



## fjm

On the other hand I met a very nice, ordinary middle aged chap in town yesterday who was extremely proud of his cafe au lait toy poodle! It was clipped short, a happy, friendly little dog, and he said he and his wife had always owned poodles and always would.


----------



## Carley's Mom

Even my husband refuses to walk our dogs unless we are in the most private places without people around. He said, "Real men don't walk poodles." I said, " I think you got that backward".


----------



## Grey ember

*Brave and tough poodles*

for those of you who need come backs about standard poodles...a team of standards raced in the Big sledding race in Alaska..Used as guard dogs by armed forces...wonderful retrievers...the list goes on...they are not only beautiful and intelligent...I would not like to challenge one to a fight...having dealt with a big male standard...he was quite scary to strangers when his face appeared at my door window..


----------



## NOLA Standards

Can't fix stoopid :argh:


----------



## Chagall's mom

Grey ember said:


> for those of you who need come backs about standard poodles...a team of standards raced in the Big sledding race in Alaska..Used as guard dogs by armed forces...wonderful retrievers...the list goes on...they are not only beautiful and intelligent...I would not like to challenge one to a fight...having dealt with a big male standard...he was quite scary to strangers when his face appeared at my door window..


What ammunition do you have for minis?!:dog:


----------



## cavon

Chagall doesn't need amunition!! His breeding and elegance speak for themselves!!

I always remember when I was walking Finnegan as a pup and we passed a group of young children. A little boy exclaimed,"Look at that big dog!!!" then a little girl looked right at him and said, "That's not a dog, THAT's a POODLE!"

You got that right, honey!! Poodles don't require any explanation or excuse!!


----------



## liljaker

I agree with cavon...... For me, when it comes to minis, I just look at Sunny and his "conformation" in addition to how smart he is and that's my ammunition!!! And, I do believe, because his breeder will only breed poodles, to the standard, and does not get involved with making money by creating designer dogs, her poodles ARE her ammunition, too. Add to that, it's not often I can make it on a walk with him without someone complimenting something about him!!~ Well said Cavon!!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Just looked at their pricing page.. holy cow!

I got my boy from a reputable breeder, whole stock is health tested, raw fed, very socialized, dam imported from czech republic, puppies temperament tested, $100 refunded upon neuter, $50 refunded for every title I get on him, and he was $1400.

I have little patience for people that price color more.
It's really not rocket science.


----------

